# Spanset wrap for speakers?



## pmolsonmus (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi,

We're looking to fly 2- QSC K12's in our black box. I have the manufactured eye bolts (3 per speaker) and need to attach to a box truss.
Because we will want to move the speakers from one truss to another (one with a 50+ foot throw to the back of the house the other with 30 ft) a local rigger recommended spanset wraps into shackles on the front eye bolts and a wratchet wrap strap so that we could move the speakers and change the angle when necessary.
My only concern is the spanset for a relatively permanent install. It's not the most attractive option, but not sure if there is a more permanent option that still allows the flexibility that we need in a black box.
While cables might be more attractive, with multiple users in the space I'm concerned attaching and tightening/adjusting might be more problematic.

Thoughts?? Thanks in advance.

Phil


----------



## Footer (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with spansets in a semi-permanent setting.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 30, 2011)

Nothing wrong with spansets here but it I would suggest GAC Flex. These use wire instead of nylon inside, this gives you the best of both worlds, an easy method of hanging and satisfies your fire inspector.


----------



## avkid (Nov 30, 2011)

Also be sure to inspect the spansets and hardware at every move.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Actually when I got the quote he is using flex (my error, it looked like spanset).

I asked the rigger,( but just in case he can't provide it) My thought is to attach a diagram of the wrap to the back of the speaker just in case someone other than me is moving the speakers. Not likely, but it's a school, Sh$% happens!

Anyone have a diagram or a source for a diagram of the wrap? (is it a choker wrap?) He showed me how to do it but....

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## Footer (Nov 30, 2011)

pmolsonmus said:


> Thanks for the replies. Actually when I got the quote he is using flex (my error, it looked like spanset).
> 
> I asked the rigger,( but just in case he can't provide it) My thought is to attach a diagram of the wrap to the back of the speaker just in case someone other than me is moving the speakers. Not likely, but it's a school, Sh$% happens!
> 
> ...



Any rigging book will have that. In my view, this falls under the "if you have to ask, don't do it" section of the world. I would probably not include the diagram. Its one thing to know how to do a choke, but its another to know what to attach the choke to. For all you know, down the line someone could look at the diagram, see how its done, then go hang the thing off a sprinkler pipe or random conduit. Knowledge is power... but just enough knowledge with not enough information can be very dangerous....


----------



## pmolsonmus (Nov 30, 2011)

Great point Footer,

Perhaps a better sign on the back of the speaker would be "DO NOT MOVE OR REMOVE UNLESS YOU ARE A QUALIFIED, LICENSED RIGGER" THIS MEANS YOU (INSERT ANY STUDENT NAME HERE). By moving it, you are assuming any and all liabilty and damages to the speaker, the truss and anyone who could be killed or injured by a 50lb dead weight falling from the ceiling.
If you need the speaker moved, speak to your director.


----------

